# NABBA WALES



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Its that time again Guys & Girls for the N.A.B.B.A Wales Show !

Saturday the 29 April @ Memorial Hall, Barry.

Day/judging starts at 1pm and the Night show starts/doors open at 6pm.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes very good show looking forward to see how Simon is looking this yr...


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

There is a rumour that Alex Georgijev may be entering, however our very own Justin Trollope is looking sharp and if he can produce the same hardness as last year will be very hard to beat !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

agreed Justin has a top physique....

If any of you guys can get to this show i would go as it will be an awesome event well organised with some great physiques on show....


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

is it really end of april its usually like 5th of may aint it


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

glanzav said:


> is it really end of april its usually like 5th of may aint it


mate its may the 2nd read the date of the post. :confused1:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

ill be going to the show, are tickets on sale yet


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

This is a very old thread from last year !!!!

The show this year is on the *2nd MAY 2009 @ THE MEMORIAL HALL, BARRY,* tickets are available form :-

Mike Richards at Bodymasters Gym. Tel- 01633 255663.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

haha i only just got up when i posted this sorry guys

see u there ill be the big f***er at the back haha


----------

